# How to post an ad?



## michelnz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, 
I can't find the button 'post new thread' in the Saxophones for sale section. 
Am I missing something or is there something I am not doing properly (or the button is somewhere else in this section?).
Thanks for your help!


----------



## JPWGibson (Jul 27, 2013)

I took a peak at the Saxophones for Sale section and the "Post New Thread" icon is there (for me). Just to be sure; is this your starting point?:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?426-Saxophones-For-Sale

I know that certain adblocking software can block some features of SOTW - as an example, I cannot see the Google search window on SOTW's front page when my adblocker is enabled.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Go to this page and click on the '+ Post New Thread' button on the left middle of the screen (just above the list with threads):

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?426-Saxophones-For-Sale

If you don't see the button you probably are not yet allowed to post FS threads (check the rules of the forum for more details).


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Administrator note:*

He wasn't able to see the Start Thread button in the Marketplace area because he lacks the required number of posts per the rules (minimum of 50). However he was grandfathered in, as his account dates to before the 2013 inception date of the new rules. I have updated his permission level to allow access now. Thread also moved to the correct sub forum for this inquiry.


----------



## michelnz (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help and time. Thank you SAXISMYAXE for adding me. I am not very active on the forum but I browse quite a bit.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Our pleasure.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

SAXISMYAXE is always a gentleman and helps people out whenever they have a problem!:cheers:


----------

